# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  فایل آماده برای انجام پروژه اکسس

## rero.639

باسلام خدمت همه دوستان گل امیدوارم که حالتون خوب باشه
از اونجایی که من زیاد تو کار برنامه نویسی با vb نیستم برای طراحی بانک اکسس یه سری گیرها دارم که نمیشه بدون vb  انجامش داد. از دوستان  تقاضا دارم  که اگه امکان داره یه فایل الگو اکسس واسم بزاره تا من بتون ما بقی مراحل تکمیلی و ساخت بانک رو انجام بدم 
1- فرم نام کاربری و کلمه عبور
2- مدیریت کاربران
3-مخفی شدن پنجره اصلی اکسس هنگام اجرا برنامه
4-قرار دادن گزینه بکاپ گیری از دیتابیس
5- قرار دادن تاریخ شمسی
6- قرار دادن ساعت در فرم اصلی اگه عقربه ای باشه که خیلی عالیه نشد معمولی
گزینه7 رو هم فکر نکنم بشه . خیلی دوست دارم گزینه ها بصورت منو بار از نوع کمبوباکسی باشه اگه کسی فکر میکنه خیلی راحته بهم بگه 
با تشکر

----------


## ehsanshahi

سلام ...این نمونه کار خودمه(البته با کمک  تاپیک های بچه های فعال سایت برنامه نویس) الان خودم ازش استفاده میکنم ... چون حجمش بیشتر از حد مجازه با اجازه مدیریت لینک دانلود رو قرار میدم .
*لینک دانلودhttp://khonebekhone.com/catarticle*
نام کاربری :  ehsan
رمز ورود : 4500
----------------------------------------
 برای باز کردن قفل و ویرایش در تنظیمات 
نام کاربری :ehsan
رمز ورود :45000

----------


## rero.639

احسان جان دستت درد نکنه خیلی خوب و جالب بود.دوستان اگه موردای دیگه ای هم دارین ممنون میشم

----------


## ehsanshahi

> احسان جان دستت درد نکنه خیلی خوب و جالب بود.دوستان اگه موردای دیگه ای هم دارین ممنون میشم


 خواهش میکنم....البته بنده قسمت انبار رو برداشتم چون یه سری اطلاعات شخصی توش بود همین و نکته خاصی هم نداشت که جای دیگه نداشته باشه . :لبخند:

----------


## saeidmohammadi-hesabdar

دوست گرامی کاش لا اقل سورس باز میذاشتی تا از تجربیات استفاده بشه

----------


## rero.639

لطفا اگه امکان داره دیگر اساتید هم شرکت کنند تو این بحث

----------


## ehsanshahi

> دوست گرامی کاش لا اقل سورس باز میذاشتی تا از تجربیات استفاده بشه


درود ...
 سورس برنامه رو باز گذاشتم کافیه برید تو قسمت تنظیمات و پسوورد رو وارد کنید بعد قفل رو غیر فعال کنید و برنامه رو ببندید و دوباره با نگه داشتن همزمان کلید شیفت و اینتر به حالت  design  دسترسی داشته باشید .
 نام کاربری :  ehsan 
رمز ورود :45000

----------


## rero.639

احسان جان ممنون همون که رمز دوم رو دادی مطلب رو گرفته بودم بازم ممنون

----------


## alinoori76

با سلام وتشکر
اگه ممکنه بگید فونت فارسی استفاده شده چیه
و چطوری میشه کد های استفاده شده رو مشاهده کرد

----------


## ehsanshahi

> با سلام وتشکر
> اگه ممکنه بگید فونت فارسی استفاده شده چیه
> و چطوری میشه کد های استفاده شده رو مشاهده کرد


درود...
بنده عرض کردم سورس برنامه بازه...
با نام کاربری :ehsan و رمز ورود :4500  وارد برنامه شوید و بعد
کافیه برید تو قسمت تنظیمات و پسوورد رو وارد کنید بعد قفل رو غیر فعال کنید و برنامه رو ببندید و دوباره با نگه داشتن همزمان کلید شیفت و اینتر به حالت design دسترسی داشته باشید .
اینم پسوورد تنظیمات برنامه ...
نام کاربری : ehsan 
رمز ورود :45000
و در مورد فونت ...لطفا پکیج زیر رو کامل نصب کنید...
*فونت فارسی*

----------


## alinoori76

سلام آقا احسان
كارايي كه گفتي رو انجام دادم ولي سورس برنامه در دسترس نبود و منوي tools از منو بار حذف شده و دسترسي به بانك اصلي وجود نداره كليك راست هم كار نميكند
در ضمن پكيج زيپ شده فونتي كه لينكش رو گذاشتي هم پسوردش رو نگذاشتي      با تشكر فراوان

----------


## mosaArabi

دوست گرامی رمز فایل زیپ فونت ها سمت راست فایل زیپ باز شده موجوه
در خصوص ورود به برنامه هم بعد از فعال کردن شیفت برنامه کلید شیفت را نگه دارید و بعد برنامه را اجرا کنید تا به دیزاین برنامه منتقل شوید

----------


## alinoori76

مرسی .
ناشی بودن این حرفا رو داره  :چشمک:

----------


## rero.639

احسان جان اگه امکانش هست میشه کاری کرد که برنامه اکسس که پشت فرم هستش مخفی باشه
برای اینکه من مینی مایز که میکنم فرم رو دیگه نمیشه باهاش کار کرد و میره یه گوشه دیگه ممنون میشم

----------


## ehsanshahi

> احسان جان اگه امکانش هست میشه کاری کرد که برنامه اکسس که پشت فرم هستش مخفی باشه
> برای اینکه من مینی مایز که میکنم فرم رو دیگه نمیشه باهاش کار کرد و میره یه گوشه دیگه ممنون میشم


سلام دوست عزیز ...یه مدت نبودم ببخشید ...از نمونه زیر برای رفع این مشکل در برنامه استفاده کنید ....یاعلی

----------


## gitec1

فایل دانلود نمی شود
 :اشتباه:

----------


## fazl11

> سلام ...این نمونه کار خودمه(البته با کمک  تاپیک های بچه های فعال سایت برنامه نویس) الان خودم ازش استفاده میکنم ... چون حجمش بیشتر از حد مجازه با اجازه مدیریت لینک دانلود رو قرار میدم .
> *لینک دانلودhttp://khonebekhone.com/catarticle*
> نام کاربری :  ehsan
> رمز ورود : 4500
> ----------------------------------------
>  برای باز کردن قفل و ویرایش در تنظیمات 
> نام کاربری :ehsan
> رمز ورود :45000



سلام فایل قابل دانلود نیست

----------


## pparham

مطمئنی تو چیزی برای دانلود گذاشتی؟

----------


## Hatami 60

> سلام فایل قابل دانلود نیست


با سلام
فایل رو نمیشه دان کرد.

----------


## محمد رضا بهبودی

باسلام و احترام 
متاسفانه فایل قابل دانلود نیست . لطفا راهنمائی بفرمایید . ممنون

----------


## iransim

با سلام 
منم نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## Hatami 60

منم نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## parchin

من هم نتوانستم دانلود کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

سلام
لطفا لینک دانلود رو اصلاح کنید

----------


## محمد جولایی

سلام 
قابل دانلود نیست

----------

